#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Мнение японского монаха об Украине

## Tenzin Chophel

http://www.vp.donetsk.ua/statya.php?vstat=2226

----------


## Джек

> Мнение японского монаха об Украине


То же самое он, кстати, говорит о Киргизии (естественно, во время пребывания там :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> То же самое он, кстати, говорит о Киргизии (естественно, во время пребывания там).


Это Вы, типа, так шутите? Ссылку - в студию.

----------


## Джек

> Это Вы, типа, так шутите? Ссылку - в студию.

----------

Legba (08.06.2009), Naldjorpa (08.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.06.2009), Sforza (06.06.2009), Skyku (12.06.2009), Tenzin Chophel (06.06.2009), Вова Л. (06.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (06.06.2009), Иван Денисов (07.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.06.2009)

----------


## Sengel

Будда-скиф это сильно,ему в Японию пора уже.

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вообще арийская тематика - беспроигрышный вариант для любого национализма и мессианизма. Можно так кататься по всему индоевропейскому ареалу и рассказывать, что Будда родом отсюда.  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (08.06.2009), Skyku (12.06.2009), Александр С (09.06.2009), Аминадав (06.06.2009), Иван Денисов (07.06.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (16.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (07.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

на всякий случай: "арийцы" это, максимум, представители армяно-греко-индо-иранской языковой общности. Всё. Есть ещё лувийско-анатолийская, прямых представителей которой сейчас нет, а также европейская, куда относятся все остальные индо-европейские народы.

----------

Читтадхаммо (07.06.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То же самое он, кстати, говорит о Киргизии (естественно, во время пребывания там).


Это особенно забавно в свете того, что киргизы мигрировали на Тянь-Шань из Сибири после Х века.
Некоторые исследователи даже усматривают их родство с бурятским этносом. Интересно, какие выводы Терасава сделает из этого?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, это он малость с Таджикистаном перепутал, причём с районом Памира.  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Я думаю, что монах говорит людям то, что они хотят (готовы) услышать.

----------

Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> Это особенно забавно в свете того, что киргизы мигрировали на Тянь-Шань из Сибири после Х века.
> Некоторые исследователи даже усматривают их родство с бурятским этносом. Интересно, какие выводы Терасава сделает из этого?


Делает, ещё как. В "Глобальном пробуждении" (книжка у него такая на Украине вышла) он в этом же ключе говорит о высокодуховном прошлом Алтая, подкрепляя это ( :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) лингвистическими фактами о том, что слово _патра_ произошло от тюркского _батар_, а слово _шраман_ - от слова _шаман_.
Книга есть в сети на сайте его сангхи.  Можете удостовериться.

З.Ы. сей пост посвящаю всем лингвистам :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

Я встречал в научной литературе версию о том, что слово шаман происходит от слова самана/шрамана. Носители алтайских языков могли его заимствовать у буддистов - ираноязычного населения Средней Азии.

Вообще, из-за отсутствия светского образования у некоторых буддийских учителей можно встретить довольно наивные околонаучные утверждения.

----------

Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Вполне махаянская упайя - привлекать к учению людей тем, на что они клюют. А так как Будда "в уме" и "всюду", то и лжи никакой нет. Без тени сарказма пишу.

----------

Читтадхаммо (08.06.2009), Шавырин (08.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> Я встречал в научной литературе версию о том, что слово шаман происходит от слова самана/шрамана. Носители алтайских языков могли его заимствовать у буддистов - ираноязычного населения Средней Азии.


Слово _шаман_ пришло то ли из ненецкого, то ли из эвенкийского языка. У тюркских народов шаманов называют _кам_.

----------

Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Пишут, что есть Tungus root ša- "to know".
А "śram" это -- also impers. ná mā śramat, 'may I not become weary!') RV. &c. &c

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья скажите мне, как культурно высказать свое недоверие к данной личности, как Терасава Сенсей? Надо высказать так чтобы и брат Ёрш не забанил, и никто из его учеников не оскорбился. кто подскажет куплю ему шоколаду  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

"Утром-деньги,
Вечером-стулья" :Wink:

----------

Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> слово _патра_ произошло от тюркского _батар_, а слово _шраман_ - от слова _шаман_.


А эскимо, значит, изобрели эскимосы.

----------

Ho Shim (09.06.2009), Слава Эркин (08.06.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Друзья! В любом случае УМАЛЯЮ! не отзывайтесь худо о чъих-то учителях! Если Вам что-то не нравится или Вы не согласны, скромно промолчите. От этого будет больше пользы и Вам и окружающим. Зашёл в < сколько вам лет...> - там уже на хрестианство гонят!
Эх...

----------

Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

Есть такое мнение, что... 




> HЕСКОЛЬКО СОВЕТОВ ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМЫ
> 
> Положение yчителя как Гyрy определяется yчениками, принимающими его или её в этом качестве, а не тем, что этого yчителя назначил какой-то более высший авторитет. Поэтомy yченики обязаны очень внимательно проверять yчителей, кем бы они ни были присланы. 
> 
> Hовички вначале должны считать yчителя просто дрyгом по Дхарме — человеком, сообщающим информацию. Вовсе не следyет слyшать бyддийское yчение, воспринимая yчителя как вашего Гyрy или, тем более, как Бyддy. Учеников следyет предyпредить, что сразy же принимать yчителя в качестве Гyрy, без соответствyющей проверки, неyмно и опасно. 
> 
> "Харизматичность" yчителя не является признаком дyховных достижений. Если кто-то говорит, что можно вести себя как yгодно, ибо во всех есть природа Бyдды, или что yчителя могyт себе все позволить, — это верный знак, что он, или она, не понимает Пyстоты и причинно-следственной связи. 
> 
> Для того, кто достиг осознания, моча, кал, алкоголь или человеческое мясо — одного вкyса. Hо я сомневаюсь, что те бyддийские yчителя, которые ведyт себя безнравственно (оправдывая это своими дyховными достижениями), останyтся довольны, если накормить их мочой или калом. 
> ...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (08.06.2009), Дечен Чедрон (10.06.2009), Джек (08.06.2009), лесник (09.06.2009), Марица (10.06.2009), Слава Эркин (08.06.2009), Содпа Тхарчен (16.09.2010), Шавырин (08.06.2009)

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> Друзья скажите мне, как культурно высказать свое недоверие к данной личности, как Терасава Сенсей? Надо высказать так чтобы и брат Ёрш не забанил, и никто из его учеников не оскорбился. кто подскажет куплю ему шоколаду


А не нужно здесь выражать свое недоверие. Думайте не о реакции модератора, а об уважении к учителям. Если не можете выразить Ваше недоверие лично Тэрасава-сан, то лучше не надо. Вы ведь сделали свой вывод.

----------

Марица (10.06.2009), Слава Эркин (08.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> Друзья скажите мне, как культурно высказать свое недоверие к данной личности, как Терасава Сенсей? Надо высказать так чтобы и брат Ёрш не забанил, и никто из его учеников не оскорбился. кто подскажет куплю ему шоколаду


Может, в виде коана? :Smilie:

----------

Марица (10.06.2009), Слава Эркин (08.06.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Друзья скажите мне, как культурно высказать свое недоверие к данной личности, как Терасава Сенсей? Надо высказать так чтобы и брат Ёрш не забанил, и никто из его учеников не оскорбился. кто подскажет куплю ему шоколаду


А откуда побуждение _обязательно высказать_? Хотите изменить мир?  :Wink:

----------

Аминадав (09.06.2009), Илия (09.06.2009), Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

все проще брат Бао. зуд в уме  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (09.06.2009), Илия (09.06.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

> на всякий случай: "арийцы" это, максимум, представители армяно-греко-индо-иранской языковой общности. Всё. Есть ещё лувийско-анатолийская, прямых представителей которой сейчас нет, а также европейская, куда относятся все остальные индо-европейские народы.


Славяне, германцы тоже в группе "арийцы" сидят. А то у Вас греки с армянами, к примеру, очерчены, а мы в некие "остальные индо-европейские народы" попали.

----------


## Kunkhyab

> там уже на хрестианство гонят!


Какой ужас!  :Smilie: 
А ничего, что ишваравадины существований выше животного не получают?

----------


## Джек

> А ничего, что ишваравадины существований выше животного не получают?


 :EEK!: Кто это сказал?

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.vp.donetsk.ua/statya.php?vstat=2226





> Украина стоит у истоков происхождения буддизма. Именно отсюда скифы пришли в Индию и создали там цивилизацию. Будда был родом из саков - одного из племен скифов. Семена мудрости, сформулированной затем Буддой, исходят из Украины, хотя сама эта мудрость общая для всей Евразии.


Уже писал ученикам Терасавы с просьбой, чтобы он не плодил этот миф. Слово "сакьи" не имеет отношения к "саккам". Сакьи происходят из рода царя Оккаки. По некоторым данным само название произошло от выражения "талантливые сыновья ражди"

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.06.2009), Джек (09.06.2009), Илия (09.06.2009), Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Славяне, германцы тоже в группе "арийцы" сидят. А то у Вас греки с армянами, к примеру, очерчены, а мы в некие "остальные индо-европейские народы" попали.


Славяне, германцы, и др. и пр. - не сидят в группе "арийцы", в группе "арийцы" сидят только индийцы и иранцы. Это не у меня очерчены, такова историческая действительность по данным современной науки -- народы армяно-греко-арийской языковой общности когда-то в древности были наиболее близки, если не едины -- с лингвистической и культурологической точек зрения; этноним "арья" (хотя это слово и варианты от этого корня встречаются во многих и.-е. языках) в разных вариантах для этих племен был основой "самоидентификации" -- например, "армяне" ("арийские люди") и "Армения" восходят, очень вероятно, к древнему арийскому этнониму.

"Остальные" индо-европейские народы - это народы древнеевропейской языковой общности, не "некие", а как раз очень конкретные.

----------

Kunkhyab (09.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

О!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  слыхали ?  :EEK!:  я же вам талдычу что я арий,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:   а вы чурка мне черо------ая  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Tiop (09.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

В том-то и фишка  :Wink:

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Славяне, германцы, и др. и пр. - не сидят в группе "арийцы", в группе "арийцы" сидят только индийцы и иранцы.


И все-то вы, как в том анекдоте, знаете. И везде-то вы побывали! 
А что у вас за нация такая - индийцы? Это коренной этнос негроидных дравидов, или все же белая раса ариев, пришедшая на территорию северного Индостана в третьем тысячелетии до н. э. из таинственной северной страны Куру кшетра? Так ведь и до индийского языка можно договориться.
Касаемо науки, рекомендую почитать Рене Генона. Хорошо отрезвляет от дурманящих паров  постсоветского варианта истории человечества.
А если нужны мнения авторитетных буддистских Учителей, повникайте в http://www.buddhism.org.ua/texts/today.php

----------


## Вова Л.

> А если нужны мнения авторитетных буддистских Учителей, повникайте в http://www.buddhism.org.ua/texts/today.php


Статья довольно ироничная. Хотя, Оле и вправду все вермя говорит, что предки Будды пришли с Украины. Правда, на чем данная версия основывается почему-то не объясняет.

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

Впрочем, вопрос о сэнсее Тэрасаве остается открытым.
И даже два:
1.  Почему в его публикациях так много политики и так мало Дхармы?
2. Почему уважаемый сэнсей в должности Посла мира накануне нападения США на Ирак посетил с миротворческой миссией Саддама, а не Джорджа?

...Адепты "ордена Тэрасавы" недавно явились на ритуал освящения ступы в Запорожье. И вызвали сильное чувство сострадания. Хотя, наверное, хором читать Лотосовую сутру и рецитировать мантру на японском все же гораздо лучше, чем пить пиво...

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Статья довольно ироничная. Хотя, Оле и вправду все вермя говорит, что предки Будды пришли с Украины. Правда, на чем данная версия основывается почему-то не объясняет.


Ироничный тон статьи - полностью на совести ее автора. Наша неспособность принимать новые факты - на совести нашей кармы. 
А Оле Нидал, позволю себе напомнить, ссылается на слова 17-го Кармапы.
Если буддистские авторитеты - не авторитеты, можно почитать фрагменты переведенной на русский вполне научной работы современного автора: 
http://history.white-society.org/

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ироничный тон статьи - полностью на совести ее автора. Наша неспособность принимать новые факты - на совести нашей кармы. 
> А Оле Нидал, позволю себе напомнить, ссылается на слова 17-го Кармапы.


Где именно Тхае Дордже об этом говорит? К подобнного рода высказываниям Оле отношусь довольно осмотрительно, так как он может что-то не так услышать или перепутать, а потом, не перепроверив, начать всем рассказывать. За ним такое, к сожалению, наблюдалось.




> Если буддистские авторитеты - не авторитеты, можно почитать фрагменты переведенной на русский вполне научной работы современного автора:
> http://history.white-society.org/


Во-первых, сайт в вышей степени сомнительный. Во-вторых, непонятно, кто автор сей "научной" работы. В-третьих, работа вызывает большие сомнения в плане научности. К примеру, рассказывается о славянах, проживающих на территории Украины и Белоруссии чуть ли не 2 тыс. до н.э. Насколько мне известно, про славян начинают говорить намного позже (где-то в 4 веке н.э.). И т.д.

----------


## Tiop

> И все-то вы, как в том анекдоте, знаете. И везде-то вы побывали! 
> А что у вас за нация такая - индийцы? Это коренной этнос негроидных дравидов, или все же белая раса ариев, пришедшая на территорию северного Индостана в третьем тысячелетии до н. э. из таинственной северной страны Куру кшетра? Так ведь и до индийского языка можно договориться.
> Касаемо науки, рекомендую почитать Рене Генона. Хорошо отрезвляет от дурманящих паров  постсоветского варианта истории человечества.
> А если нужны мнения авторитетных буддистских Учителей, повникайте в http://www.buddhism.org.ua/texts/today.php


Научная лингвистика и история древности -- объект всевозможных искажений со стороны дилетантов в угоду собственным политическим, религиозным и всяким другим мировоззренческим интересам.

Индийские арии это один из народов индо-европейской языковой общности, который на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий большими и малыми волнами заселял Индийский полуостров смешиваясь с местным населением. "Белыми" (в смысле "белокожими") они не были, тем более, что это были кочевые племена скотоводов.

"Раса" - понятие ненаучное, современная наука от него отказалась, так как оно не имеет биологического смысла, никаких "рас", "подвидов" Homo sapiens sapiens не существует. Тем более не может быть "арийской расы", это оксюморон. Индо-европейцы, как и другие сообщества этносов, ранее относились к кавказской или "европеоидной "расе".

According to Leonard Lieberman, Rodney C. Kirk, and Alice Littlefield, the concept of race has been all but completely rejected by modern mainstream anthropology.[11] 
Leonard Lieberman, Rodney C. Kirk, and Alice Littlefield, *"Perishing Paradigm: Race—1931-99,"* American Anthropologist 105, no. 1 (2003): 110-13
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caucasian_race#cite_ref-10

In the mid-20th century, support for some of the classical terminology of scientific racism declined among anthropologists: scientific support for the "Caucasoid", "Negroid", "Mongoloid" terminology has fallen steadily over the past century. Whereas 78 percent of the articles in the 1931 volume of Journal of Physical Anthropology employed these or similar terms, only 36 percent did so in 1965 (see African-American Civil Rights Movement (1955-1968)), and just 28 percent did in 1996.[3] In February 2001, the editors of the medical journal Archives of Pediatrics and Adolescent Medicine asked authors to no longer use "race" as explanatory variable, nor to use obsolescent terms. Other peer-reviewed journals, such as the New England Journal of Medicine and the American Journal of Public Health, have done the same.[4] The National Institutes of Health issued a program announcement for grant applications through February 1, 2006, specifically seeking researchers to investigate and publicize the detrimental effects of using racial classifications within the healthcare field. The program announcement quoted the editors of one journal as saying that "analysis by race and ethnicity has become an analytical knee-jerk reflex."[5]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raciali...entific_racism

Annals of Human Biology, Volume 34, Issue 6 November 2007, *Race: The extinction of a paradigm* 
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/con...ent=a788632709

Implications of biogeography of human populations for *'race'* and medicine
http://www.nature.com/ng/journal/v36...ll/ng1438.html

*American Anthropological Association Statement on "Race"*
(May 17, 1998) 
http://www.aaanet.org/stmts/racepp.htm

Дравиды не были и не являются "негроидными", это отдельная группа этносов, с классификацией так называемых "больших рас" никак не соотносимая. Коренными жителями они не являются по последним генетическим исследованиям (Кавалли-Сфорца).

Индийский язык не только существует, существуют также среднеиндийские (в целом известные как "пракриты"), а также многочисленные новоиндийские языки.

----------

Джек (10.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

Вова Л., Я ваш скепсис разделяю, хотя и надеюсь, что это от перестраховки. 
На всякий случай,  мною предприняты меры, чтобы спросить у самого Тхае Дордже. Как только будет подтверждение или опровержение из первых рук - сразу поделюсь.
Автор "Марша титанов" американец Артур Кемп. Он очень не по нраву большинству традиционно настроенных ученых-грантоедов. Чем и интересен. В силу его независимости. 
Если вам приспичит, дам еще массу имен и трудов европейских, российских и украинских исследователей. Все они уверены в едином центре просихождения ариев. Угадайте с первого раза: где он располагался  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> На всякий случай,  мною предприняты меры, чтобы спросить у самого Тхае Дордже.


Спасибо! Было бы интересно. Если он скажет, что таки из Украины, было бы хорошо уточнить на каких именно текстах основано данное мнение. А то еще окажется, что он это от Оле узнал  :Smilie: .

----------

Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

Tiop, я с вами спорить не буду. 
Ваши источники крайне политизированы, а мне мой Гуру запретил политические дискуссии. 
В лучшем случае, предмет обсуждения превратится в вопрос веры. А споры о вере так "плодородны"!
Лучше бы вы ответили на размещенные выше мои два впроса о сэнсее Тэрасаве... 
Он еще тут, на Украине, в своем блоге утверждал, что скоро все религии сольются в буддизме. Тогда как сам Бхагаван, как раз на наши дни спрогнозировал упадок Дхармы с последующим ее полным исчезновением.
Как говаривал мой Гуру (хотя и не о Тэрасаве): "Наверное, кто-то из них чего-то не понимает"

----------


## andykh

> Спасибо! Было бы интересно. Если он скажет, что таки из Украины, было бы хорошо уточнить на каких именно текстах основано данное мнение. А то еще окажется, что он это от Оле узнал .


В этом вопросе очень много спекуляций и "испорченного телефона". Например, недалеко от современного Днепропетровска нашли вот эту вот каменюку. 
http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=1989
Вроде признано, что это артефакт культуры протоарийцев, т.е. предков тех племен которые в конце концов осели в Индии.
http://gorod.dp.ua/history/article_ru.php?article=2
Я эту каменюку видел (и даже трогал, пока бабушка из музея отвернулась  :Smilie: , вещь конечно не такая большая и древняя как пирамиды, но уважение внушает  :Smilie:  Некоторые даже уверяют, что изображения на ней чем-то смахивают на прототипы для тантрической символики.
Просто масса людей наплодили вокруг этого массу мифов, вплоть до того что современные украинцы и есть потомки тех самых племен, что вызывает смех, и автоматически отметаются и реальные факты.

По поводу Кармапы. Когда он пару лет назад был в Киеве, он был на экскурсии и ему показали конную скульптуру козака Мамая. Он спросил, кто это, ответили - герой народного эпоса и, есть такая гипотеза (она действительно есть), что он был буддистом, поскольку изображается он обычно сидящим со скрещенными ногами, в раздумьях (медитации), ну и еще что-то там. Кармапа заинтересовался и спросил, что значит имя "Мамай" - ему ответили, что по-татарски "никто". Кармапа сказал - "Весьма буддийское имя, не находите?"

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Забавно: все представители гуманитарной науки огульно обозваны "грантоедами"...
Дечен Чедрон, рекомендую прочесть классический труд Гамкрелидзе и Иванова "Индоевропейский язык и индоевропейцы". Чтобы у вас была возможность сравнить *научный* уровень своих кумиров, оккультных расистов, с так называемыми "грантоедами". Не беспокойтесь, тут никакой политики нет.

Так вот, в этой книге (во втором томе) на основе конкретных языковых фактов доказано, что прародиной индоевропейцев была местность с высокими горами, горными озёрами и стремительными горными реками, с жарким климатом. Похоже на Украину? Уже в 4 тысячелетии до н.э. у индоевропейцев было развитое земледелие и скотоводство, которое в Восточной и Центральной Европе появилось на тысячу лет позже. Другой вопрос - дальнейшая миграция индоевропейцев. Арийские следы действительно обнаруживаются в Северном Причерноморье, на Кубани.

Здание индоевропеистики и сравнительно-исторического языкознания возводилось по крупицам три столетия, а наши буддийские поклонники Генона (авторитет, однако, тот ещё, особенно для буддиста!) готовы его разрушить и променять на очередную фоменковщину...  Конечно, считать себя потомками протоукров, хранителей древних знаний, гораздо приятнее для самолюбия, чем читать палийские сутры, в которых Будда Шакьямуни довольно сурово прошёлся по ведической религии и её суевериям. И совсем печально видеть на буддийском форуме ссылку на примитивное расистское чтиво, превозносящее уникальность белой расы. Уж лучше рекламируемый там же Мигель Серрано: у покойного поэта и писателя были вдохновение и мистический дар, а у Кемпа - всего лишь какой-то краткий курс истории для дебилов.




> Ваши источники крайне политизированы


Вы хотите сказать, что книга Кемпа - не стопроцентный политический заказ, причём очень грубый и явный?




> Если буддистские авторитеты - не авторитеты


В научных вопросах для любого образованного человека не может быть авторитетным чьё бы то ни было необоснованное мнение. *Мнение* вообще не имеет никакой ценности, если есть конкретное *знание*. Тем более что названные вами учителя не являются авторитетами для всех последователей тибетского буддизма.




> Если вам приспичит, дам еще массу имен и трудов европейских, российских и украинских исследователей. Все они уверены в едином центре просихождения ариев


Ну приведите эту массу имён...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Если это учёные вроде Плачинды с его "Словарём древнеукраинской мифологии", то подобные ссылки ничего не стоят.

Позвольте напомнить любимые строки из бессмертного творения украинского "учёного":



> АМАЗОНКИ (КОСАЧІ, КОСАЧКИ) - войовнича община давньоукраїнського жіноцтва III - І тисячоліття до н. е. (...) За сучасною гіпотезою, А. - засновниці української козацької вольниці. Підтвердженням цього - горельєфне зображення давньоукраїнського козака з "оселедцем" (на тім'ї) та довгою косою, що спадає на плече. Це зображення, що знайдене в гробниці єгипетського фараона Хоремхеба (XIV ст. до н. е.), підтверджує припущення про походження назви "козак" від слова КОСА.
> 
> ЕТРУСКИ (РУСИНИ, РУСИ, "З РУСИНІВ") - давньоукраїнське плем'я, що переселилося з Прикарпаття та Галичини до Північної Італії й утворило державу Етрурію за 1300 років до н. е.
> За свідченням античних авторів (Схимн Хіоський, Страбон, Плутарх, Юстин та ін.), в творенні високоцивілізованої Етрурії значну роль відіграли дванадцять племен ЛІДІВ, що їх об'єднав воєвода Лід.
> На думку сучасних етнологів, Лід ("крижаний чоловік") повів дванадцять молодих общин росів і полян з-над Росі й Дніпра спочатку до Малої Азії, а звідти до Північної Італії.1 Є припущення, що Лід - один із засновників Етрурії.


Народная этимология имени _Лид_ — "ледяной человек" для лингвиста в чём-то даже смешнее амазонок как "воинственной общины древнеукраинского бабья".  :Big Grin:  Потому что украинский напряжённый звук *i* в словах вроде _лід, сіно, ліс_ развился из общеславянского *е* напряжённого сравнительно поздно, после падения редуцированных - то есть никак не раньше XII века н.э. До этого было _ледъ, сено, лесъ_ (всё писалось через "ять"), в русском языке так и осталось, только звук *е* из напряжённого стал просто палатализованным. Вот такими дешёвыми манипуляциями, рассчитанными на полных невежд, и занимаются украинские "учёные", доказывающие, что от "древних укров" пошло чуть ли не всё человечество, а русские - вообще не славяне, а финно-угорская нечисть.  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (11.06.2009), Metalpac (11.06.2009), Skyku (12.06.2009), Tiop (11.06.2009), Александр С (11.06.2009), Джек (11.06.2009), Илия (11.06.2009), куру хунг (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кармапа заинтересовался и спросил, что значит имя "Мамай" - ему ответили, что по-татарски "никто". Кармапа сказал - "Весьма буддийское имя, не находите?"


Небо, знаете-ли, голубое. Это весьма по-буддийски, не находите?  :Smilie:  Никто - это просто никто.

----------

Вова Л. (11.06.2009), Илия (11.06.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Так вот, в этой книге (во втором томе) на основе конкретных языковых фактов доказано, что прародиной индоевропейцев была местность с высокими горами, горными озёрами и стремительными горными реками, с жарким климатом.


Мне было интересно, что же это за местность, почитал. Точнее, авторы приходят к выводу, что прародина могла быть где-то на Ближнем Востоке.

Но вообще-то научные доказательства, как у авторов, основываются на ряде логических цепочек, отборе весомых и отбрасывании несущественных аргументов, интерпретации их. В ходе развития науки, с получением новых данных, выводы, случалось, пересматривались.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (11.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Он спросил, кто это, ответили - герой народного эпоса и, есть такая гипотеза (она действительно есть), что он был буддистом, поскольку изображается он обычно сидящим со скрещенными ногами, в раздумьях (медитации), ну и еще что-то там.


Так со скрещенными ногами все на востоке сидят. И козаки многое у турок и татар переняли (даже само название "козак").

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще-то досужие лингвисты давно сделали из таких изысканий остроумную забаву. Например, вот.

----------


## sergey

Забаву можно сделать из чего угодно, было бы желание. )

----------


## Tiop

> Мне было интересно, что же это за местность, почитал. Точнее, авторы приходят к выводу, что прародина могла быть где-то на Ближнем Востоке.
> 
> Но вообще-то научные доказательства, как у авторов, основываются на ряде логических цепочек, отборе весомых и отбрасывании несущественных аргументов, интерпретации их. В ходе развития науки, с получением новых данных, выводы, случалось, пересматривались.


Анатолийская гипотеза одна из главных в современной науке (тут, наверное, нужно учитывать, что Иванова-Гамкрелидзе на английском языке выпустили только в 1995 году)

Ренфрю и Ивáнов её главные сторонники.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatolian_Urheimat

----------

Дмитрий Певко (11.06.2009)

----------


## sergey

Другая гипотеза - курганная, как раз о том, что протоиндоевропейцы жили в причерноморских степях.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B5%D0%B7%D0%B0

P.S. Я обратил внимание, что книга Гамкрелидзе и Иванова относительно новая. А перевод тем более. )

----------

Дечен Чедрон (11.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Ваши источники крайне политизированы


Да здесь дело только в том, что любой расизм-шовинизм-нацизм это принципиально *анти*научное мировоззрение.

----------


## Tiop

> Другая гипотеза - курганная, как раз о том, что протоиндоевропейцы жили в причерноморских степях.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B5%D0%B7%D0%B0


Да, она была сформулирована в середине 50-х годов.

Кстати, махамахопадхъяя Вячеслав Всеволодович Иванов считает, что мы сейчас можем предполагать, что слова "жена"  и "имя" - одни из наиболее древних, и практически в этой же форме существовали в первых палеолитических африканских обществах (можно проследить связь между санскр. "нама", рус. "имя", лат. "номен", кит. "мин" и т.д.)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

В пылу борьбы с "расизмом" потеряна тема ветки - сэнсей Тэрасава.
А жаль!

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

Мне вот не очень нравится этот необуддизм ваш, товарищи. Обосрал, не читая, это называется. Я знаю Тэрасаву-сенина 18 лет, все, что он говорит, основано на его личном опыте. Он трогал эти курганы руками, бил на них в барабан, смотрел в музеях все мыслимые и немыслимые скифские экспозиции.
А одно и то же он говорит в разных местах потому, что слушают его разные люди. Речь действительно идет о великой общности народов, которой сегодня не существует, о великой духовности кочевников, которую втоптали в землю ученые - гречкосеи.
Одна из основ этой духовности, уважение и почитание духовных странников. Таковым является этот человек, Дзюнсей Тэрасава, ему 59 лет, 40 из которых он - странствующий бхикшу. Кто из нас может похвастаться таким духовным опытом. 
Я предлагаю всем больше ходить пешком, ходить к старым курганам, думать о Будде.
С уважением!

----------

Tenzin Chophel (12.06.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

а вы на какой источник можете сослаться, говоря о том, что шакья не саки?

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

как журналист, должен признать, что статья в "Восточном проекте" выполнена крайне небрежно.
Все такие советую читать блог Учителя на "Украинской правде"
http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/terasava/

----------


## Metalpac

> Речь действительно идет... о великой духовности кочевников, которую втоптали в землю ученые - гречкосеи.


Великая духовность кочевников - это что? Что под этим подразумевается?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И что такого вдохновляющего с точки зрения буддизма этот барабанщик нашёл в скифской культуре? Вообще-то народ был весьма кровожадный, а в курганах часто хоронили рабов и жён вместе с хозяином. "Великая духовность", ёлы-палы.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.06.2009), Tiop (12.06.2009), Джек (12.06.2009), Сергей Муай (12.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> И что такого вдохновляющего с точки зрения буддизма этот барабанщик нашёл в скифской культуре? Вообще-то народ был весьма кровожадный, а в курганах часто хоронили рабов и жён вместе с хозяином. "Великая духовность", ёлы-палы.


сидел бы барабанщик у себя в Японии. меньше вреда Дхарме принес бы.  :Mad:    деятель .....  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> сидел бы барабанщик у себя в Японии. меньше вреда Дхарме принес бы.    деятель .....


Не стоит находиться в плену исторических стереотипов

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> И что такого вдохновляющего с точки зрения буддизма этот барабанщик нашёл в скифской культуре? Вообще-то народ был весьма кровожадный, а в курганах часто хоронили рабов и жён вместе с хозяином. "Великая духовность", ёлы-палы.


Меня удивляют ваши слова. Почему бить в барабан считается унизительным, а размазывать сухой рис по тарелке прекрасным?
Опять же, приглашаю вас к изучению культуры кочевников, курганы посмотреть, в музеи походить

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Великая духовность кочевников - это что? Что под этим подразумевается?


Это долгая тема для разговора. Я думаю что это то, что мы сейчас называем Дхарма.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Не стоит находиться в плену исторических стереотипов


ну есть и новейшая история. к примеру 15 летней давности.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это долгая тема для разговора. Я думаю что это то, что мы сейчас называем Дхарма.


Я подозревал, что "буддизм" от г-на Тэрасавы выглядит примерно так...  :Confused:  Проблема не в барабанном бое, а в том, что кроме него ничего нет. Добавьте к этому фанатичное осуждение практически всех других школ буддизма - почитал я как-то выложенный в онлайн дневничок одного последователя...

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Я подозревал, что "буддизм" от г-на Тэрасавы выглядит примерно так...  Проблема не в барабанном бое, а в том, что кроме него ничего нет. Добавьте к этому фанатичное осуждение практически всех других школ буддизма - почитал я как-то выложенный в онлайн дневничок одного последователя...


Не существует буддизма Тэрасавы, есть только буддизм Будды. Проблемы в бое, который в голове, отсутствии уважения и почтения. То, что не мажется, очернить невозможно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не существует буддизма Тэрасавы, есть только буддизм Будды


Вашими бы устами да мёд пить. Из ваших слов о "курганной Дхарме" очевидно, что буддизм у вас очень своеобразный.

----------

Сергей Муай (16.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> Добавьте к этому фанатичное осуждение практически всех других школ буддизма


Ну, в этом они являются достойными продолжателями традиций Нитирэна.
З.Ы. всегда, кстати, не понимал логику столь резкого осуждения Нитирэном амидаизма. Ведь у почитаемого им тяньтайского патриарха Чжи И (на нитирэнской мандале-_гохонзоне_ даже есть надпись "Намо Чжи И") есть сочинение "Десять сомнений о Чистой Земле", где он как раз говорит о важности амидаистской практики. Да и практика эта, вообщем-то, напрямую взята из канонических сутр.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

нитиреновцы политики в монашеских рясах.  :Mad: 

надеюсь брат Ёрш не сочтем мое выражение черезмерно грубым. а то все! забанит.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Об этом ещё Торчинов писал, не думаю, что можно банить за правду. Школа Нитирэна - типичная агрессивная секта, к традиционному буддийскому учению вообще имеет мало отношения.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.06.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Вашими бы устами да мёд пить. Из ваших слов о "курганной Дхарме" очевидно, что буддизм у вас очень своеобразный.


Может и своеобразный, но мой. К моим словам Тэрасава ни при чем. Я свободен и не обязан повторять то, что говорит он. Впрочем, последние 18 лет я уверен, что он говорит и делает дело. Я просто предлагаю познакомиться и не составлять суждения на расстоянии. К сожалению, учитель сейчас редко бывает в Украине, но все же бывает. 
Дхарма - это не свет с Востока, она в равной мере принадлежит всем, и что плохого в том, что кто-то пытается думать о том, как учение существовало в древности, например, до прихода Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Я подозревал, что "буддизм" от г-на Тэрасавы выглядит примерно так...  Проблема не в барабанном бое, а в том, что кроме него ничего нет. Добавьте к этому фанатичное осуждение практически всех других школ буддизма - почитал я как-то выложенный в онлайн дневничок одного последователя...


По поводу осуждения других практик. Это вовсе не так. Есть только сомнения по поводу некоторых положений тибетского буддизма, о которых не говорится в Сутрах. У меня лично они тоже есть. То же самое могу сказать по поводу деятельности Далай - Ламы. 
Но это вопросы Дхармы, дискуссия здесь возможна, потому что мы буддисты, а не "эти". Далай- Лама лично был в 2007 году на открытии ступы Ниппондзан Меходзи в Дели, я сам его там фотографировал. 
Деятельность Ниппондзан Меходзи в Украине всегда была направлена на объединение буддистов. К сожалению, иногда мы наталкиваемся на предвзятое отношение. Такое, например, как у вас.

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Есть только сомнения по поводу некоторых положений тибетского буддизма, о которых не говорится в Сутрах. У меня лично они тоже есть... 
> Деятельность Ниппондзан Меходзи в Украине всегда была направлена на объединение буддистов. К сожалению, иногда мы наталкиваемся на предвзятое отношение. Такое, например, как у вас.


"..._хотя тантрическая теория и логика выглядят как высокоразвитые, но тантристы украли учение Лотосовой Сутры. Где авторские права? Нитирэн решительно отвергал такое отношение. Это все равно, что поменять родителей_." (Блог Тэрасавы: http://blogs.pravda.com.ua/authors/t...49d3786a43099/)

В древности и духовные, и светские лидеры все больше куда-то звали и куда-то вели. Сейчас все больше жалуются: у кого-то газ тырят, у кого-то сутры.
Пятикратынй упадок в таблетках...

----------

Джек (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), Сергей Хос (17.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> Есть только сомнения по поводу некоторых положений тибетского буддизма, о которых не говорится в Сутрах.


Тибетский буддизм кроме сутр опирается еще и на тантры.




> Далай- Лама лично был в 2007 году на открытии ступы Ниппондзан Меходзи в Дели


А в 2004, кажется, году, Далай-Лама был на популярном индуистском фестивале Кумбха-мела и участвовал в Ганга-пудже. И?

----------

Дечен Чедрон (17.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Далай-лама и у Стены плача был замечен. И?  :Smilie: 
Кошерная Дхарма палестинских кочевников... Звучит!

----------

Дечен Чедрон (17.06.2009), Сергей Муай (17.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

более чем. жаль Его Святейшество в Армению не приглашают.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Тибетский буддизм кроме сутр опирается еще и на тантры.
> 
> А в 2004, кажется, году, Далай-Лама был на популярном индуистском фестивале Кумбха-мела и участвовал в Ганга-пудже. И?


Я же говорю, дискуссия касается частных вопросов, их можно обсуждать. И вопрос аутентичности тантрических текстов тоже.

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Далай-лама и у Стены плача был замечен. И? 
> Кошерная Дхарма палестинских кочевников... Звучит!


Речь идет о том, что между лидерами Ниппондзан Меходзи и лидером Гелугпа нет конфликта. Так яснее, ведь правда?

----------


## Джек

> Я же говорю, дискуссия касается частных вопросов, их можно обсуждать. И вопрос аутентичности тантрических текстов тоже.


Под сомнение можно ставить аутентичность ЛЮБЫХ текстов. Аргументы всегда найдутся. Только вот в отличии от Тэрасавы тхеравадины не говорят "ай плохие дзэнщики, они украли нашу практику медитации" или "тибетцы" не говорят "ой коварные бонпо, они украли наше учение".




> Где авторские права? Нитирэн решительно отвергал такое отношение. Это все равно, что поменять родителей


Ой, а у нас как раз создали тему про авторские права :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джек

> Речь идет о том, что между лидерами Ниппондзан Меходзи и лидером Гелугпа нет конфликта.


Назовите хоть кого-нибудь, с кем бы у лидера Гелугпы был конфликт :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

[QUOTE=Джек;271666]Под сомнение можно ставить аутентичность ЛЮБЫХ текстов. Аргументы всегда найдутся. Только вот в отличии от Тэрасавы тхеравадины не говорят "ай плохие дзэнщики, они украли нашу практику медитации" или "тибетцы" не говорят "ой коварные бонпо, они украли наше учение".

Разве вы в курсе всех дискуссий на тему Дхармы, которые ведутся в мире. Я лично нет. Я верю тому, что Будда говорит в Лотосовой Сутре, изучаю все остальное.

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Я же говорю, дискуссия касается частных вопросов, их можно обсуждать.


Ок. 
Повторяю два частных вопроса о личности сэнсея Тэрасавы:




> 1.  Почему в его публикациях так много политики и так мало Дхармы?
> 2. Почему уважаемый сэнсей в должности Посла мира накануне нападения США на Ирак посетил с миротворческой миссией Саддама, а не Джорджа?


Требую прямых ответов!

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Назовите хоть кого-нибудь, с кем бы у лидера Гелугпы был конфликт


С тем, кого нельзя называть

----------


## Ersh

> Ок. 
> Повторяю два частных вопроса о личности сэнсея Тэрасавы:
> ......
> 
> Требую прямых ответов!


Давайте не будем здесь ничего и ни от кого требовать в категорической форме. Если хотите получить ответы из первоисточника - обратитесь к самому дост. Тэрасаве.
Устное замечание.

----------


## Иилья

> С тем, кого нельзя называть


Б..г? :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> С тем, кого нельзя называть


Волан де Морт что-ли?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Шугден (не к ночи будь помянут)  :Smilie: 
А конфликт с геше Келсангом Гьяцо.

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Давайте не будем здесь ничего и ни от кого требовать в категорической форме... 
> Устное замечание.


Ersh, вы *серьезно* считаете, что на риторические вопросы можно *всерьез* требовать *серьезных* ответов? 
И есть ли на свете хоть один буддист, от которого вообще что-либо можно *потребовать*? 

Однако признаю: вы правы в том, что резвиться и стебаться уместно не всегда. 
Особенно с моей «грацией»…

----------


## Вова Л.

> По поводу Кармапы. Когда он пару лет назад был в Киеве, он был на экскурсии и ему показали конную скульптуру козака Мамая. Он спросил, кто это, ответили - герой народного эпоса и, есть такая гипотеза (она действительно есть), что он был буддистом, поскольку изображается он обычно сидящим со скрещенными ногами, в раздумьях (медитации), ну и еще что-то там. Кармапа заинтересовался и спросил, что значит имя "Мамай" - ему ответили, что по-татарски "никто". Кармапа сказал - "Весьма буддийское имя, не находите?"


Только сейчас дошло - ведь флаг 16-го Кармапы (изображен у меня на аватаре) - это ж почти флаг Украины.  :Smilie: . Кстати, на счет Мамая, нашел такую инфу



> Значение фамилии Мамаев
> 
> Фамилии имеющее такое же происхождение: Мамаев Мамай
> 
> Мамай - буян, драчун. По имени злополучного хана Мамая, разгромленного в Куликовской битве. Фамилия происходит от имени собственного мужского Мамай, которое встречается и в некоторых современных тюркских языках. Происхождение этого имени не выяснено. В татарском языке mamaj - 'чудовище. которым пугают детей' (Даль), одако это значение может быть новым, связанным уже с именем пресловутого хана Мамая. Хотя в современном монгольском языке сохранилось нарицательное имя mam бранное 'черт, дьявол'. Возможно что имя происходит от этой основы и частицы aj (рудимент родительного падежа). Менее вероятна этимология от монгольского слова meme 'сосок, женкская грудь', встречающегося в некоторых тюркских языках.


А что правда, что "мамай" по-татарски - никто?

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, вы *серьезно* считаете, что на риторические вопросы можно *всерьез* требовать *серьезных* ответов? 
> И есть ли на свете хоть один буддист, от которого вообще что-либо можно *потребовать*? 
> 
> Однако признаю: вы правы в том, что резвиться и стебаться уместно не всегда. 
> Особенно с моей «грацией»…


На риторические вопросы не требуют ответов

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> А что правда, что "мамай" по-татарски - никто?


Правда.
Но не по-татарски, а "по-украински" :Smilie:  
Потомки киров (козаков-характерников) рассказывают, что в начале ХVII века их предки прозрели руину Сечи и ушли. Способ этого "ухода" описывется туманно и загадочно. В нынешних эзотерических терминах можно очень грубо сформулировать, как "выход в астральную плокость". Но, скорее, более точно, будет в буддистских терминах - выход в чистую землю.
Однако немногочисленные добровольцы по неизвестной причине (из великого сострадания?) остались для оказания необходимой помощи населению: предупреждения о войнах и нападениях, разбирательства сложных внутренних вопросов (народный суд), целительства, etс.
Никто не знал их постоянного "места жительства", основного рода занятий и, вероятно, истинного происхождения. Как появлялись (в нужное время и в нужном месте), так и исчезали: неизвестно откуда, и неизвестно куда.
Если возникали проблемы или проявлялись тревожные знаки, народ просто шел на окраину села. И встречал под дубом, с кобзой вруках и в медитативной позе, "одного и того же" козака, знавшего ответы на все вопросы. Постепенно произошла канонизация его образа в общественном сознании. Что и выражено в многочисленных дошедших до нас изображениях: чего-то среднего между знаками освящения жилища и бытия, и современными табличками  "Объект под охраной". http://indragop.org.ua/photo/3-0-6 
Имени этого народного героя никто никогда не знал. А если знал, то забыл. А если и не забыл, то не произносил.
Потому и Мамай.   
Сиречь - Никто.

Источник - личное знакомство с рассказчиками.
Доказательная база - отсутствует.

(Здесь как с Дхармой: слушаешь и просто *знаеш*, что все так и есть на самом деле. Или не слышиш и не знаеш :Cry: )

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> На риторические вопросы не требуют ответов


Простираюсь перед вашей несокрушимой серьезностью!

----------


## andykh

> Только сейчас дошло - ведь флаг 16-го Кармапы (изображен у меня на аватаре) - это ж почти флаг Украины. . Кстати, на счет Мамая, нашел такую инфу


Современный украинский флаг - это флаг Скоропадского из 1918 года. Считается, что взято из древнего герба Львовских князей - желтый лев на синем фоне. В этом вопросе потоптались толпы шизотерических личностей всех мастей, их аргумент - желто-синее сочетание - это архетип, языческий символ - солнце и небо,  а все проблемы из-за Петлюры, который, будучи "необразованным социалистом" и вообще недоучкой, опустил все на землю и перевернул флаг, сделав сине-желтым, "небо и пшеница". Кстати, в КК тоже начались проблемы после введения этого флага, где синий наверху  :Smilie:  Я здесь согласен только с тем, что сочетание желтого и синего - действительно архетипичное и встречается в самых разных культурах, вот и в тибетской тоже. И да, тибетцам нравится наш флаг, все обращают внимание  :Smilie:  




> А что правда, что "мамай" по-татарски - никто?


Я не татарин, не знаю  :Smilie:  Может это и не-татарски вовсе, а на каком-то диалекте. Несомненно только то, что в украинской культуре можно найти целые пласты заимствований от степных кочевых народов - тот же козак Мамай, который здесь так же известен, как в России - Илья Муромец. В этом вопросе столько спекуляций, что отделить зерна от плевел практически не представляется возможным.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (19.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Потомки киров (козаков-характерников) рассказывают, что в начале ХVII века их предки прозрели руину Сечи и ушли. Способ этого "ухода" описывется туманно и загадочно. В нынешних эзотерических терминах можно очень грубо сформулировать, как "выход в астральную плокость". Но, скорее, более точно, будет в буддистских терминах - выход в чистую землю.
> (Здесь как с Дхармой: слушаешь и просто *знаеш*, что все так и есть на самом деле. Или не слышиш и не знаеш)


Ржунимагу. Насчёт "чистой земли" - это, конечно, круто. Что вы читали о жизни и быте запорожских казаков? Из реальных первоисточников старого времени? Хотя с верующими людьми спорить бесполезно...

Ну хочется вчерашним "дикарям, не знающим Дхармы", верить, что и в христианское средневековье была у них своя "эзотерика", свои махасиддхи, знающие ответы на все вопросы, и даже своя Дхарма. Курганная или казацкая.

В принципе, я с детства верил, что Алиса Селезнёва на самом деле существует, а Москва-2084, показанная в фильме "Гостья из будущего", тянет на чистую страну куда больше, чем Сечь. Миелофон - символ учения дзогчен и метод прямого ознакомления с умом, причём не только своим.
Мирная мантра: ОМ А ЛИ СА ШРИ
Гневная мантра: ОМ БЛАС ТЕР ХУМ (начитывается с визуализацией синего луча, исходящего из семенного слога и растворяющего врагов в пустоте)

----------

Ho Shim (21.06.2009), Джек (19.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Правда.
> Но не по-татарски, а "по-украински" 
> Потомки киров (козаков-характерников) рассказывают, что в начале ХVII века их предки прозрели руину Сечи и ушли. Способ этого "ухода" описывется туманно и загадочно. В нынешних эзотерических терминах можно очень грубо сформулировать, как "выход в астральную плокость". Но, скорее, более точно, будет в буддистских терминах - выход в чистую землю.


Вы мне открыли глаза  :Smilie:  Точно, ушли в Шамбалу, посетив по дороге Внутреннюю Монголию. И там встретились с тамплиерами и строителями Первого Храма. Сейчас сидят и принимают наставления от Вселенских Махатм.

----------

Tiop (19.06.2009), Вова Л. (19.06.2009), Джек (19.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (19.06.2009), Иилья (19.06.2009)

----------


## Евгений Ихельзон

> Только сейчас дошло - ведь флаг 16-го Кармапы (изображен у меня на аватаре) - это ж почти флаг Украины. . Кстати, на счет Мамая, нашел такую инфу
> 
> А что правда, что "мамай" по-татарски - никто?


Изображения, подобные казаку Мамаю, то есть усатый мужчина, играющий на струнном музыкальном инструменте сидящий возле мирового дерева, к которому привязан конь, найдены в Пазырыкских курганах в Туве. Датируются 5 веков до нашей эры. Это образ, который еще необходимо разгадать, однако несомненно, что он принадлежит кочевым народам Великой степи. Если будете искать в интернете, то этот барельеф найдется

----------


## andykh

Tiop, в украинском нет правила о Ш с мягким знаком в глаголах второго лица  :Smilie:  Это была тайная передача мантры, как реализовать состояние Мамая, естественно, на украинском, но ваш ratio ее отверг. Все, момент утерян, вы не попадете в Шамбалу  :Smilie:

----------

Tiop (19.06.2009), Джек (19.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (19.06.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Ржунимагу. Насчёт "чистой земли" - это, конечно, круто. Что вы читали о жизни и быте запорожских казаков? Из реальных первоисточников старого времени? Хотя с верующими людьми спорить бесполезно...


1. Вы порпуститли ключевое слово: КИРЫ. 
Простые козаки мало чем отличались от простых воинов традиционных христианских орденов средневековья. Разве что железа на себе поменьше таскали. И не нанимались на службу в Сечи за мзду, а шли туда... по несколько иным причинам.
Это вывод из прочитанного "Из реальных первоисточников старого времени" "о жизни и быте запорожских казаков".

2. Начет веры: вера, согласно Патрулу Ринпоче, есть только одна: в закон причин и следствий. Все остальное - верования. 

3. Я ничего никому не навязываю. Просто делюсь инфомацией. Есть одна, общеизвестная точка зрения. Но есть и иные, менее известныя и не освященныя школьным (ВУЗовским) курсом истории, инструкциями ЦК, протоколами разного рода мудрецов и т. д. 
Как все было на самом деле мы уже не помним. Даво это было. :Smilie:  
А всему написанному верить... тут вот некоторые сутры с тантрами поделить не могут, не то что писания омраченных существ!

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Tiop, в украинском нет правила о Ш с мягким знаком в глаголах второго лица  Это была тайная передача мантры, как реализовать состояние Мамая, естественно, на украинском, но ваш ratio ее отверг. Все, момент утерян, вы не попадете в Шамбалу


Извините, но для меня действительно русский не родной. И не основной. (Это повод для презрения?)
А в силу сходности всех славянских (а читать и говорить приходится на многих из них!) часто не то что орфографию, а чего посущественней перепутаешь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А с какой стати россказням каких-то "киров" надо верить больше, чем историческим свидетельствам? Почему известным фактам нужно верить меньше, чем домыслам? Ну не сохранилось даже в малороссийском фольклоре упоминаний о казаках-мудрецах, сидящих у каждой деревни в позе Будды и дающих наставления крестьянам.

Эти киры могут обернуться волком, порвать кандалы, морок навести? Кирять меньше надо. И при чём тут, прости Господи Амитабхо, "чистая страна"? Раз маг и волшебник - значит, после "перехода" непременно в буддакшетру? Прикольно: приходишь после смерти в Дэвачен - а там сидит вся религиозно-магическая братия, от шаманов и курганных жрецов, убивавших женщин и рабов перед укладыванием в могилу с хозяином, до попов... Новый вид экуменизма - магический...




> Но есть и иные, менее известныя и не освященныя школьным (ВУЗовским) курсом истории, инструкциями ЦК, протоколами разного рода мудрецов и т. д. 
> Как все было на самом деле мы уже не помним. Давно это было.


То есть, по-вашему, историю можно переиначивать как угодно?

----------

Иилья (19.06.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> Современный украинский флаг - это флаг Скоропадского из 1918 года. Считается, что взято из древнего герба Львовских князей - желтый лев на синем фоне. В этом вопросе потоптались толпы шизотерических личностей всех мастей, их аргумент - желто-синее сочетание - это архетип, языческий символ - солнце и небо,  а все проблемы из-за Петлюры,


А еще у князя Владимира золотой трезубец на синем фоне был. 
Есть еще древнее - в трипольской культуре: синий - вода- женское начало, желтый-огонь-мужское.
Копать можно до бесконечности...

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> А с какой стати, чем историческим свидетельствам? 
> ...
> То есть, по-вашему, историю можно переиначивать как угодно?


А чем же еще, по-вашему, занимались авторы известной нам истории человечества вообще, и постсоветского пространства в частности? Как еще можно расцнивать усердие в собирании со всех подвластных империи земель всех летописей и их тотальное уничтожение и переписывание на свой лад?
Для вас новость, что историю пишут победители?

Вот и приходится "россказням каких-то "киров" если уж не "верить больше", то, по крайней мере, уделять внимание.

----------


## andykh

> 1. Вы порпуститли ключевое слово: КИРЫ. 
> Простые козаки мало чем отличались от простых воинов традиционных христианских орденов средневековья. Разве что железа на себе поменьше таскали. И не нанимались на службу в Сечи за мзду, а шли туда... по несколько иным причинам.


«Довести всьому цивілізованому світові, що оце голе, босе і з шаблюкою — є лицар» - есть и такое мнение. http://news2000.org.ua/print?a=/paper/12420




> Извините, но для меня действительно русский не родной. И не основной. (Это повод для презрения?)
> А в силу сходности всех славянских (а читать и говорить приходится на многих из них!) часто не то что орфографию, а чего посущественней перепутаешь.


Я не вкладывал никакого презрения. Это была шутка, если она вас задела, приношу извинения.
Кстати, насколько я понимаю, в этом разделе можно общаться и по-украински.

----------


## andykh

> А еще у князя Владимира золотой трезубец на синем фоне был. 
> Есть еще древнее - в трипольской культуре: синий - вода- женское начало, желтый-огонь-мужское.
> Копать можно до бесконечности...


Современные украинцы соотносятся с трипольцами так же, как современные египтяне - со строителями пирамид. Они живут на той же территории, давно уже живут, но не настолько.

И кстати да, надо передвинуть синий вниз а желтый вверх - тогда будет точно как с положением рук при медитации - левое снизу, правое-вверху

----------

Иилья (19.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Несомненно только то, что в украинской культуре можно найти целые пласты заимствований от степных кочевых народов


Как вы отделяете "украинскую культуру" от "русской культуры" уму моему не дано, конечно, осознать, учитывая, что стольный град Киев был столицей Киевской *Руси*, "Русью" *в узком смысле* называлась территория с центром в Киеве, во всей синхронной литературе, в летописях речь идёт о "руси" или "росинах", а все монголо-кЫпчаки и прочие степняки обогатили русскую словесность и культуру тем же самым пластом монголизмов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Как еще можно расцнивать усердие в собирании со всех подвластных империи земель всех летописей и их тотальное уничтожение и переписывание на свой лад?


С этого момента, пожалуйста, подробнее. Перечислите со ссылкой на источники, какие-такие летописи уничтожила и переписала Российская империя. И кого она "победила"? Малороссию? Которая только благодаря добровольному союзу с Великороссией избавилась от вековых проблем с татарами и поляками, обросла новыми территориями? А побеждённые бортнянские, гоголи, горенко ехали в Петербург и становились великими деятелями русской культуры.

----------

AlekseyE (19.06.2009), Ho Shim (21.06.2009), Tiop (19.06.2009), Иилья (19.06.2009), Сергей Муай (19.06.2009)

----------


## Джек

> А еще у князя Владимира золотой трезубец на синем фоне был.


Князь Владимир - аватара Шивы!

----------

Legba (19.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Скажите, пожалуйста, стало интересно, так как не знаю, к стыду, а что, на Украине вообще "русскими" (или производными от этого этнонима) никто себя не называет, это не принято, моветон?

----------


## andykh

> Как вы отделяете "украинскую культуру" от "русской культуры" уму моему не дано, конечно, осознать, учитывая, что стольный град Киев был столицей Киевской *Руси*, "Русью" *в узком смысле* называлась территория с центром в Киеве, во всей синхронной литературе, в летописях речь идёт о "руси" или "росинах", а все монголо-кЫпчаки и прочие степняки обогатили русскую словесность и культуру тем же самым пластом монголизмов.


Ну речь идет не о настолько древних временах. Я не ученый, я проще скажу - шаровары чтоб удобней на коня залазить, прическа "оселедцем" как у татар, народные песни - "думы" про то, про се, что не хочешь пахать - с мамкой попрощался, сел на коня и поехал в Крым "полонених визволять" - это есть в русской культуре? Почему по-русски "площадь" - это по-украински "майдан" (т.е. по-турецки)? "Люлька" (это не "колыбель", это - "трубка") , "торба", "гайдамак"?

----------


## andykh

> Скажите, пожалуйста, стало интересно, так как не знаю, к стыду, а что, на Украине вообще "русскими" (или производными от этого этнонима) никто себя не называет, это не принято, моветон?


Ой, это такая мозоль, что лучше уж о двух Кармапах  :Smilie:  И не "на Украине", а "в Украине"  :Smilie:

----------

Tiop (19.06.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Обережно, тема закривається: она перешла на нечто не связанное с буддизмом.

----------

Дечен Чедрон (19.06.2009)

----------

